# Radon Solution Lady Comfort Gabel Freigabe



## cosmiq85 (7. April 2020)

Hi zusammen.

Meine Frau hat sich einen Radon Solution Comfort Lady Rahmen gekauft, bei dem empfohlener Gabel-Federweg 63mm steht.
Mehr Infos hab ich leider nicht.
Denk ihr, ich könnte da auch ne Fox 32 mit 100mm einbauen ?

Sie fährt nur Strasse oder ggf mal n Feldweg.

Gruss Chris


----------



## Deleted 173968 (7. April 2020)

Ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. April 2020)

cosmiq85 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen.
> 
> Meine Frau hat sich einen Radon Solution Comfort Lady Rahmen gekauft, bei dem empfohlener Gabel-Federweg 63mm steht.
> Mehr Infos hab ich leider nicht.
> ...



Hi,

wir raten stark von einem solchen Umbau ab. Der Rahmen ist auf Trekkinggabeln mit geringerem Federweg ausgelegt und hat somit keine Freigabe für 100mm-Gabeln. Durch mehr Federweg und Einbaulänge nimmst Du direkten Einfluss auf die Geometrie (Lenk-/Sitzwinkel), die Belastungen - vor allem im Steuerrohrbereich - werden deutlich höher ausfallen. Daher: auf eigenes Risiko mit Verlust der Garantie oder lieber eine Trekkingrad-Gabel verbauen 

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 173968 (8. April 2020)

Sind Eure Rahmen so sehr 'auf Naht' konstruiert!?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. April 2020)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Sind Eure Rahmen so sehr 'auf Naht' konstruiert!?



Nein. Aber auf dem Prüfstand werden keine exotischen Kombinationen wie z.B. ein Trekkingrad mit einer 100mm MTB-Gabel getestet. Als Hersteller können wir hierfür also keinerlei offizielle Freigabe oder Garantie geben und sind demzufolge der Spielverderber...


----------



## cosmiq85 (8. April 2020)

Vielen Dank, in diesem Fall wird eine 65mm Gabel bestellt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (8. April 2020)




----------

